# Tickets for Westpoint Exeter. Anyone had theirs yet?



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just thinking time is rolling on but we havent had our tickets yet. has anyone else got thiers? I do have a receipt for my booking - somewhere - if I can find it! Cleared another room for the decorator and he couldnt come this week after all so everywhere is a total MESS 

ps I have been making apple cake all week so hope I have enough to go round

See you all soon

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shelia

I think the booking form is all you get from appletree so get and find it :lol: 

We are heading off today going to Cadeside at Wellington for a couple of days and will be at Westpoint on Thursday morning.



Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Phew, found it :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Is it still on? :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol y i have my trade forms through

btw I have a number of free day tickets for anyone who wishes to attend, first to PM me gets them


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

PM sent Nuke


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*tickets for show*

hi all,just read about lack of tickets,my booking form already in van so rang nice man at appletree.that is all we need,he also said lucky us who booked early,as they are now closing camping to motorhomes due to wet ground ,so we lucky ones will get hard standing prob on the roads.looking foward to meeting everyone.lin.


----------

